# Flock in the burbs



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Saw a flock of 15-20 birds a mile from my house was in complete shock. Two flew out of a tree across the field. Three of them were slightly white but not all the way. Not quite sure if they were albinos or domestics that got loose. But I think I saw them begin to take flight so can't be sure. Tried a crow call after taking the picture and they all flocked up in a bunch and started walking out of camera view.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I've seen turkeys in the city. I have seen them in Cleveland, Brookpark, Independence, Middleburg Heights.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I live in the city of Youngstown. Have seen them on many occasions in the city around the fringe of Mill Creek Park in the center of the city. Have a decent deer herd in there as well.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Yeah they were completely uninterested in my presence, imagine they have seen plenty of people before.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I live in Huron and every spring the cops have to deal with turkeys harassing kids that walk home from the high school past the trees they roost in. I was even witness to some pissed off hens stopping traffic and trying to fight car tires.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

dsoy28 said:


> I live in Huron and every spring the cops have to deal with turkeys harassing kids that walk home from the high school past the trees they roost in. I was even witness to some pissed off hens stopping traffic and trying to fight car tires.


That is something else, drove past that spot again and saw about 40 walking right by the road. I need to figure out who owns that land..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just seen 6 toms crossing Richmond rd at Harvard. Boss Tom in full strut! Crazy...


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I saw a flock of 6-8 in either Bay Village or Westlake right off Dover road not to long ago and about a dozen in a parking lot in Independence right off Rockside rd.


----------

